# Pics for my new engine(RB30)



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I collected my new engine yesterday.   

Spec as follows

RB30 block bored 20/1000" over size to remove stresses
Chemically cleaned and pressure tested
ACL Race Series pistons 20/1000" over size to suite the bore
ACL Race Series piston rings
ACL Race Series gudgeon pins
O'ringed block
Double annealed copper head gasket
ACL Race Series bearings
Prepared rods, light polish and shot peen
New, RB30 rod bolts
GTR sump adaptor
R32GTR RB26 oil pump
RB30 water pump
Relocated tensioner
New RB30 cam belt tensioner

I got a cool sump from RK too...


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Nice, should spool that big tubby up well


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Looking good. Oil changes are about to become more expensive ...

Phil


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

At least I'll get twice the distance between oil changes.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

My RB30s sump is pretty bloody hefty too...


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice,

Who did it for you?

Cheers
Nito


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

nice.. should provide some good grunt

but what is the power rating on the std rods? should have gove for steel ones?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Standard rods are fine for a good 700bhp and 7300rpm IIRC, maybe more when shot peened, been a while since i looked, I wanted more so went steel, but standards are pretty good, like all RB rods.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Nice one Andy.... 

Looks like its gonna have some big cahoonas!

Will you be setting your TSC to ten on your first outing   

Hopefully my little one will be running early March if Danoh strutts his stuff

PS Thats not a sump, its an oil refinery!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow, thats a BIG old sump, hope those baffles extend all the way top the bottom? How come SteveN's has exterior oil line?


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Cord said:


> Wow, thats a BIG old sump, hope those baffles extend all the way top the bottom? How come SteveN's has exterior oil line?


Is that feeding the suction side of the pump?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can i ask a silly question?

wouldn't that huge sump cause a weight/balance issue with the handling? It looks massive. with all the extra oil sloshing around, thats gotta be some weight moving around?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Do you crash when you fill it up with petrol?  

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

my sump is standard, nothing special going on at all, oh no.

infact my engine is a stock RB20E.

please copy it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Philip said:


> Do you crash when you fill it up with petrol?
> 
> Phil


thats a good point. but thats factored in to the design of the car, and is over the rear axle, wouldn't the extra weight cause the front to respond slower to turn in, and oversteer?

or am i being proper silly.

really shouldnt have read the Mclaren F1 story and Gordan Murry's waffling about Centre of gravity's and weight transfer lol

mook


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You really think an extra few kg at the front is gonna make much difference?

Would you rather have a safe reliable big power engine or a few extra kg?

Big oil coolers will add more weight, and if you got more oil its needs less of an oil cooler.

Ive never checked, but bet the GrpA GTRs ran similar sumps, most big spec wet sump race cars run big wing sumps.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SteveN said:


> You really think an extra few kg at the front is gonna make much difference?
> 
> Would you rather have a safe reliable big power engine or a few extra kg?
> 
> ...


spose not. didn't think of it in terms of oil coolers, or other additional weight modifications.

I'll get me coat


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I always through the OZ GPA race cars would have run a dry sump.. Is such system available for the RB?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Last edited by SteveN : Today at 05:10 PM. Reason: people copy stuff and then take the credit


Nothing's new Steve  

Phil


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

ahapartridge said:


> Is that feeding the suction side of the pump?


No.

Assuming it's a GTR pump then I'm guessing the exterior line is to return oil to the sump once the PRV has opened.

But Steve's being petty and won't tell us.  

Of course It could be a heavily modified pump and it is to do with oil pick up. The sump is attatched via some kind of adaptor plate so it is quite possible that the stock (GTR) pick-up pipe isn't being used.




SteveN said:


> and if you got more oil its needs less of an oil cooler


Not neccessarily, but it is being worked less hard.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Isnt that going to cause some ground clearance 'issues'?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

If it's any lower than the Trust one (or as low - I've split mine once), I'd get a guard or a plate made up.

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Zilla- GrpA rules prevented dry sump.



Philip said:


> Nothing's new Steve


No, but thought and imagination isnt the strong point of the UK tuning scene is it, but copying is, lol.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The sump is bigger than I wanted, its a 9litre one but as my cars not lowered, I don't think its a problem. The sump baffles do go to the bottom.
The oil pipe has to go in the outside. I'll be running the JUN pump so I'll have to make my own pickup pipe and join it to the outside of the pump as in SteveN's pic. It's all to do with the fact you run a GTR sump and can't use the STD block pickup bit.

I bought it from an engine buiders in Australia. They mostly build RB30 for racing, so I think my spec should suit my car really well and it'll be plenty strong enough for 600hp. It's torque I'm after, not HP. I've got enough of that already. 
Any my turbo should boost much sooner, which will be nice.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow 

I can see why you were so looking forward to picking it up yesterday!


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Cord said:


> The sump is attatched via some kind of adaptor plate so it is quite possible that the stock (GTR) pick-up pipe isn't being used.


Yes, it is an adaptor plate, the RB26 sump will not bolt staight up to a RB30 block and the pick up has to be modified.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

SteveN said:


> No, but thought and imagination isnt the strong point of the UK tuning scene is it, but copying is, lol.


It might not be down south , but I can assure you that up north we are always thinking ahead.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

GTR-Zilla said:


> I always through the OZ GPA race cars would have run a dry sump.. Is such system available for the RB?


Sean/Tyndango (sp) who posts on here was developing one, from memory of previous posts.

That looks like its going to hang a long way down, my Trust one hangs very low, lower than the exhaust


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

what kind of price would all this add upto?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I paid £1700 for the engine. Shipping and TAX always bump the price.
I think about £2200 total price.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice mate ,Plenty Torques


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

cool, that's a fair bit less than the OSG version


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeh. The OS 3l does seem a tad expencive, where as the trusty RB30 sits nice and affordable.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

It's a fair bit cheeper than most rebuild kit's, seems like a good way to do what I want, especially if you can still rev to 7500


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

7500's a bit high. I've been advised 7200 is the MAX for my engine, but peak power and torque will be well before that, so there's no point.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

oops, I was reading SteveN's post with the uprated rods, but as you say there's no point if you've gone past the peaks.

You got a link for the Co?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

TSC SET TO TEN THEN.......   

HOW MUCH TORQUE......


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Combat, thanks for sharing and being so open and upfront with your build etc. That is exactly what this place should and used to be before the rot set it.

Good luck with the car!!!


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*............*

YEH THE ROT.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

My understanding was that the Gibson Motorsports Grp A R32 GTR racecar used in the Aussie touring car championships were indeed dry sump.

Not sure if any of these pictures will help to confirm either way....... It was just my understanding, not saying that it was a correct understanding.



















Awesome effort on the engine R32 Combat, it's similar to what we're building up for me eventually.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

As my project progresses, I'll keep posting bits up.
Hopefully, in the next 2-3months, it'll be done.
I'm making a plenum, which is nearing completion. That should be quite cool when its done.
The company who built my engine is Harris engine services. They have no web site, but if you phone Milton on 0061297713068, he's the man..


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Way to go 
You seem to know what you are doing and seem to be saving a lot of cash doing it 
Keep us up to date. This thread will have a lot of hits.
More like this please.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool looking engine, like it. Very good value too. :smokin: 

Best of luck with the project, hope everything works out well. I'll look forward to seeing this at a meet in the next few months.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

That is a damm good price  :smokin:

do you have to provide the head & sump or does it come with them?

Simon


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You would use your own head and sump. They are cheaper over here. Either the RB25 or RB26 head will fit.
I'm using my RB26 head.


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

Very Nice, think i will give them a call


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Concur with R32Combat, 7200-7300 is generally the safe sustained revs on standard rods, tho some rev higher for short periods.

But no need. Peak power (if youve specced it right) would be below that anyhow, even on RB30 engines ive seen approacing 1000bhp.

And on the road, whos happy having to rev over that all the time? Not many i bet.

In a lot of respects i wish id stayed at this more basic version of the RB30, but ive went a bit overboard, lol.
Still stupidly cheap for what you get tho.

IIRC (ive not checked in ages) but mines meant to be safe for 8400 or so, but i doubt my peak power will be over 7500rpm so thats more than enough, esp as the power should be huge right from around 3500 and plenty way before that too.

A powerband starting at 5-5.5k aint for me.

Better rod/stroke ratio than the usual aftermarket RB27/28/30 conversions you buy too.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for the comments/advice, It will be wicked to see this lot running


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

What blower is going to be on it ? Twins or single ?


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Comabt has a T51R. Reading SDU, one guy said his RB30 rev'ed really slowly why would that be?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Indeed, A T51r is the turbo going in it. I'm only going to a 3l for the turbos so oversizes for a 2.6 at the revs I run.

I've had quite a few PM's asking the same questions so I thought I'd answer them here.

1) It would take about 3 months from order to delivery.
2) You can have any spec you like.
3) Yes, it comes with a sump adaptor.
4) You have to arrange shipping(1 phone call to Main Freight)
5) It takes about 30 days to ship over.
6) You can pay in 2 goes. 50% to source the block and 50% for the rest.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

here's a graph showing why you don't need the rev's

http://www.rb30det.com/index.4.gif

These guy's do engines as well


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

Toby Broom said:


> here's a graph showing why you don't need the rev's
> 
> http://www.rb30det.com/index.4.gif
> 
> These guy's do engines as well


Very informative, this is a good thread


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Toby Broom said:


> Reading SDU, one guy said his RB30 rev'ed really slowly why would that be?


shat spec


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

a question, why do the OSG RB30 guys rubbish the OZ RB 30?? 

Is the block weaker? if its all steeled up ie crank, rods forged pistons surely tit has to be stronger than having a spacer and liners as per the OSG setup no?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

> a question, why do the OSG RB30 guys rubbish the OZ RB 30??
> 
> Is the block weaker? if its all steeled up ie crank, rods forged pistons surely tit has to be stronger than having a spacer and liners as per the OSG setup no?


Hi GTR-Zilla

I have not said anything bad about the OZ RB 30 i just dont think it 
can take the same power as the OS Giken one can take.

Here is some info from my website sorry i cant link it 

*The OS Giken RB30 is designed to replace the block and bottom end components of an RB26DETT. The components used are rated for up to 1400hp, so it is ideally suited to extreme drag racing applications. It increases stroke to 86mm for a square 86mm/86mm bore/stroke ratio and a capacity of 2996cc.*

There is also a good deal to be had on the OS kit now in the UK

Keith


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

OSG RB30 powered people don't rubbish the STD RB30 engine.
If you compair the RB26 and RB30 blocks, you can see why the RB26 block is slightly stronger.

However, if I took a RB30 engine to a machine shop and spent £8k getting it re-engineered, it would be stronger than an OSG RB30 be virtue of the fact the work wouldn't be so concentrated on increasing the stroke.


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

keith said:


> There is also a good deal to be had on the OS kit now in the UK


How good a deal? The advertised price on OSGs site is 1,459,500 Yen, which is 7100 GBP + shipping + duty + VAT

This kinda cost is in a totally different league to the OZ RB30 kit that's being discussed here.

Personally I think the OSG kit looks fantastic, but there's no way I can afford that much money on an engine, it's way out of my price bracket. I suspect that those of us who aren't rolling in it will be watching this thread closely 

Fox
---


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

This is very true, which is why the RB30 will always be more popular than the more capable OSG RB30.

Hopefully, more RB30 will be seen a lot more over here in the future. I think it's be the best upgrade for 'middle' power conversions. Hopefully I'll be able to comfirm it soon..


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Keith, I never mentioned your name, or implied it was you

I have seen threads before were some people mentioned this....so just asking about the pro/cons v OSG


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

So what sort of money are we talking for an RB30, if your original RB26 was a donor for the head etc????

If this was Scooby net, someone would have uttered the words 'group buy' by now!!:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I did mention to Milton that I could probably sell him a few. And milton offered to build me a few. 

At first I was going to pay for them and sell them on, but I could end up with a few engines and no punters.

If I could get a few people interested, and they could stump up £1.7k up front, I'm sure, that with my relationship with Milton, I could hammer out a deal.

What he said he didn't want was every tom, dick and harry phoning him all the time. He runs a busy shop and would just get on with building engines.

Which is why he asked for me to sort engines out over here.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

lol, looks like a group buy


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> shat spec



Yer, it seems that you need a good ammout of flow on the exhaust side of the turbo to get good preformance, otherwise your chokeing the engine.

Minmium of 0.64 a/r, with 0.8-1.0 beening nice.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

From what ive seen there is nothing proven that the RB30 block is significantly weaker, just a whole heap of rumour.

Theres a good thread on it on SDU somewhere actually, infact ive just found it for you...
http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=97771&hl=three++litre++thread

Wether the block is worse or not, it deffo has a much more favourable rod ratio.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

£1.7k seems tempting .. if the end results the same as the OSG Block.. then its defo a good idea..

but has this block been proven for road use? in competition they get a strip down and rebuild often...

QUOTE
If you put an RB30 in a GTR with any big sort of power, see how long it takes to crack the block. An RB30 block wasn't desgned to have the load of a front diff hanging of the bottom of it. I know of a few people that have tried to run decent power with them and they don't last.

A bread and butter BNR32 05U block will handle 700-800PS any day.

3. What's a "reasonable mild GTR" ? Is it one with 250 rwkw, or 300 rwkw or 400 rwkw? A stock standard RB30 block will hold 750 bhp all day.

so who do you believe? lets see how the first few trail ones in the uk go like.. if they prove reliable it would be a good option,,


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

its been proven countless times in oz n nz, i dont think running the engine in a different country will change anything, lol.

seems most/all the bad stuff says comes with no proof, just rumour.

its nothing flash, but for the cash its decent.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The best thing to do is speak to someone who builds them, like I did.

It's nothing new, its been some a thousand times before, it works well.

You always hear horror stories, which is why you should get everything crack tested. Milton reckons 30% of the RB30 blocks they get are cracked. I don't know why or where they crack, but they do. I'm sure someone knows.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I read the whole 162 page thread on www.skylinesaustralia.com 

All of the thing's on Combat's engine is all the part that everyone feels works well, so it should be great.

These guy's seem good, £10k for full built 600hp RB30DET(T) & dry sump kit for ~£2k :smokin: 

http://www.dodsonmotorsport.com

On SDU, Mario (flame on) said the folowing:

<quote>

Yes, it can be done. No, I'd say don't do it. 

To quote a famous engine builder: "Too much stroke will send you broke". 

There is no reason to increase the displacement to 3000cc. The reason the RB26DETT is such a fabulous engine is that the rod/stroke ratio and lower displacement work brilliantly to provide reliable power at high revs. 

The engine is basically a small displacement, turbocharged affair. Therefore it makes its most of its power from its revs - not its displacement - so you'd compromise its ability to rev high reliably for a little extra torque down low. That translates to a big hit in power at the increase of a moderate rise in torque much lower in the rev range.

I know OS Geiken and Kakimoto do it. I also know that they haven't broken past 1300 PS with their motors, but I know of at least seven 2568cc-2700cc motors that have broken past the 1400 PS mark.

Mario.

</quote>

http://www.skylinesdownunder.com/forums/showthread.php?t=691&highlight=RB30


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Andy,You sure that engine is big enough for you?


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

has anyone ever fitted the osg 3l but using custom 152.5mm rods into an rb30 block?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Andy*

As you know we have a few of these motors and I would like to make a couple of points.

1. When you compare the RB30 and RB 26 blocks the 30 is no where near as strong.I think it will be fine running about 6/700 hp but I dont think I would be happy about 1000 hp!

2. The installation is far from straightforward. Nothing that you cant overcome but nevertheless not a doddle.The sump is effectively spaced down the thickness of the spacer nearer to the crossmember and the overall height is greater which may be a problem in a 32.Also the sump has to be modified in order for the gearbox to fit.

Good luck

Tony


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Fortunatly, my engine came with a little book listing things that could/should be done as far as engine mounts etc goes. It's not going to be straight forward, but its not going to be hard either.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Toby Broom said:


> I read the whole 162 page thread on www.skylinesaustralia.com
> 
> All of the thing's on Combat's engine is all the part that everyone feels works well, so it should be great.
> 
> ...


he does have a point, but I would imagine it would have the drivability of the supra 3.0 engine.. so would distance itself from te RB26 and what the skyline engine is all about


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

It would seem that this thread could start to cover all the old question originally raised when the idea of the 3tlr RB was first conceived. 

Reliablilty is always a question, virtually all the Tuners in Japan for many years have invested huge sum of money into R&D of the RB26, any alternative is bound to be shot down, OSG broke tradition when they developed the 3l as they believed they could improve the all round characteristics and dynamics of the engine. Rumours suggest their R&D was based on the Nissan RB30 platform whos production rights where sold to Holden.

As with evolution the successor is always stronger and 3l is a probably a better option over the RB30, but their roots are the same. As SteveN pointed out AUS and NZ have been using the holden platform for many years with good result, yes there are some bad examples, but then the RB26 is not without faults, and as popularity increases so will the R&D making this option more accessible, no doubt we will see some interesting reports on all Skyline forum.


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

Just seen the RB30 pictures.. At last!

Glad to see you're still maintaining the usual workshop/operating theatre standards of cleanliness!

See you soon old boy


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

> Rumours suggest their R&D was based on the Nissan RB30 platform whos production rights where sold to Holden.


I doubt that Nissan sold thier rights for RB30 to Holden, as South African Nissan Skylines (RB31) used RB30E engines. Not that there are right to be negociated in the first place. SA and Aus would not be happy with a mere 2.6litre, hence the birth of the RB30.

People seem to be forgetting the merits of the short stroke turbo charged RB26. At the end of the day, power is limited by certain design features, which the RB30 shares with the 26, however, the longer stroke puts more strain on some of those design features. A more torquey engine means it is loading itself more heavily, and thus will fail earlier if pushed hard. Simple laws of physics.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

NISFAN said:


> People seem to be forgetting the merits of the short stroke turbo charged RB26. At the end of the day, power is limited by certain design features, which the RB30 shares with the 26, however, the longer stroke puts more strain on some of those design features. A more torquey engine means it is loading itself more heavily, and thus will fail earlier if pushed hard. Simple laws of physics.


Hi NISFAN

I wonder if that is the reason OS made the 3L crank with
wider bigend journals,stronger rods to give more bearing surface.

Keith


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I see this thread is slowly going down the usual route of arguing whether things should be done this way or that way. Who's doing it right and who's not.

For what I'M doing, its perfect. I don't give a hoot about other peoples opinions. So unless its constructive or orientated towards this thread, SOD OFF.

If you would like to start a thread on why it's a bad idea, crack on.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

I say good on you for doing something the way you want to, keep up the good work and lets all look forward to seeing it running...end of.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

R32 Combat said:


> I see this thread is slowly going down the usual route of arguing whether things should be done this way or that way. Who's doing it right and who's not.
> 
> For what I'M doing, its perfect. I don't give a hoot about other peoples opinions. So unless its constructive or orientated towards this thread, SOD OFF.
> 
> If you would like to start a thread on why it's a bad idea, crack on.


Thats exactly why i dont post anything about my RB30 here.

Im suprised that this thread has done so well, im sure my thread wouldve went a lot further downhill a lot quicker...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

keith said:


> Hi NISFAN
> 
> I wonder if that is the reason OS made the 3L crank with
> wider bigend journals,stronger rods to give more bearing surface.
> ...


Keith,

Don't waste time writing your posts in future - they're so predictable I can just do it for you.  

Phil


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

R32 Combat,

Don't think anybody is having a dig at what your doing, your just introducing an idea that people are discussing. There are pros and cons for the RB30, and you've naturally opened up a discussion about these. 

I'm sure for what you want, the RB30 is going to be great. Look forward to seeing it running.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I know no-ones having a dig, but I'd like to keep this thread an enjoyable and informative read.

This is what the forums all about. Peoples cars, mods, ideas etc. 

I just felt I should 'nip it in the bud'.

I'll keep posting pics, problems and resolutions etc as I go along. That way, others can see the facts about the conversion, not just hearsay.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Great stuff, I'm going to South Africa in April, and might just bring an RB30E home with me (R31 Skyline 3.0SGLi), could probably get one for around £300 + shipping, so would like to hear all about your project.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

R32 Combat... theres only one person having a subtle dig (as ever!), ignore it!

From my perspective this thread is immensley interesting, the chance to learn/understand more, see what other options there are out there etc. 

Keep the diary posts running!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

NISFAN said:


> Great stuff, I'm going to South Africa in April, and might just bring an RB30E home with me (R31 Skyline 3.0SGLi), could probably get one for around £300 + shipping, so would like to hear all about your project.



Pretty sure I still have one at a company in OZ m8, I bought it from a breakers over there about 4-5 years ago when I was doing the GTsT up. 

Decided that it wouldnt be a GTsT with a RB30 in it so stuck with the RB25 ... that and the engine mount issue due to block height.

I will give em a phone and see if they still have it as I have a shipment of Mitsubishi goods coming over from OZ shortly and could sneak it onto the pallet if you fancy it m8


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

good thread
nice to read that some people dare to be different and do what they want .
us rb30 owners are like the lepers of the skyline community in the uk ..lmao
we should start our own UK RB30 owners club. only real RB30's tho none of this osg muck...haha

lee


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

skylinelee said:


> good thread
> nice to read that some people dare to be different and do what they want .
> us rb30 owners are like the lepers of the skyline community in the uk ..lmao
> we should start our own UK RB30 owners club. only real RB30's tho none of this osg muck...haha
> ...


Can't wait for COWPAT to respond to this...   

I just love it....   

You and all your RB30 chums are welcome anytime in my opinion...

Steady on Andy......:smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Easy John, I don't want any naughty stuff written publicly on this thread.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> Easy John, I don't want any naughty stuff written publicly on this thread.


Ok Andy, will just watch and wait...

Also, I'd love one of these, but I can't afford what I have now... 

Will you settle for a cup-o-tea instead of a shandy...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Blimey. This is really turning into a 'them and us' forum. 

Chill people. Love and peace. It's all for the greater cause.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

25% more torque 25% lower in the rev range means you dont have to rev the nuts off it, meaning your chances of a bottom end faliure are reduced.

not many people can afford 1400BHP and for that matter not many need it.

"Extreme Drag applications"doesnt apply to more than a dozen cars in this country. but for fast road/track use available torque is essential. if I could afford it I'd have an OSG RB30 but I am going with RB30 in my S13...

just got to pay for a honeymoon first

/Steve


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

SteveC said:


> if I could afford it I'd have an OSG RB30


If i could afford it id make my own version of the OSG with a 38mm spacer and 152.5mm conrods to give it a decent rod ratio unlike the OSG one which uses standard RB26 length rods.

Be interesting to price that up actually, but i wont, as i clearly cant afford it


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

SteveN said:


> If i could afford it id make my own version of the OSG with a 38mm spacer and 152.5mm conrods to give it a decent rod ratio unlike the OSG one which uses standard RB26 length rods.
> 
> Be interesting to price that up actually, but i wont, as i clearly cant afford it


OSG RB30 rods are longer than std RB26 ones.
A 38mm spacer would mean the bonnet would have to have a bulge for clearance.
I think on a bang for yer buck basis the Holden RB30 is unbeatable and seems to be durable up to 700bhp long term if built using the right parts.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nice.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> A 38mm spacer would mean the bonnet would have to have a bulge for clearance.


Not on the BNR34, there's enough clearance with my factory carbon bonnet........ not sure about other models.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

canman said:


> Not on the BNR34, there's enough clearance with my factory carbon bonnet........ not sure about other models.


Not with a std BNR34 aluminium bonnet though.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Has anyone looked at the kakimoto version? and what the rod ratio on that setup it?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

GTR-Zilla said:


> Has anyone looked at the kakimoto version? and what the rod ratio on that setup it?


The Kakimoto version uses std RB26 length rods and std RB26 bearing sizes.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

I see we have resorted to grading engines by rod ratio.........what a scream


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

NISFAN said:


> I see we have resorted to grading engines by rod ratio.........what a scream


"But ya canna change the laws of physics captain !!"


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Does the holden RB30 have piston squirters? Are the bearings (little, big end and main) the same size as the RB26 bearings? How thick is the sump adapter plate? When you say that the engines mounts need changing, is this purely to accomodate the extra hieght of the adapter plate, or is the actual block slightly different?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

http://www.kakimotoracing.co.jp/

Con rod
Using the SCM material. Center distance: 137.3mm. (std 121.5)
Small end diameter: 21 φ. (std 21) Big end diameter: 53 φ. (std 51.0)

Crank is 85mm stroke.

high block adds 20mm to the deck.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Oil squirters:-

Yes, you can have them in 1 of 2 methods.

Method 1 is the same as the RB26 block. There is a problem with this is the oil gallery wall thickness is not the same on each block. On some the casting might be 15mm thick, in which case you can, but it might be only 3mm thick, so you can't.

The 2nd method is to machine a groove in the side of the con-rod, which is what I've been advised to have.

My sump adaptor is 10mm thick.

I think the bearing dia's and widths are the same, but I'm not 100% sure in this.

If you want to lower the engine slightly, you can elongate the holes in the engine mounts, although I'll hopefully not need to do this.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Does the engine "need" lowering? How much taller than a 26 is it?

Not following you on a groove in the rod??????

With the use of an adapter between block and sumo does this mean you need an external oil pick-up?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

No, the engine does not need lowering, but some people have. I guess I'll find out when I try and shut the bonnet. I'll measure the RB30 and RB26 blocks tonight and find out what the actual height difference is.

I'll take some pics of the rods when I remove the crank. 

Yes, you need to run with an external oil picked line and mod the oil pump slightly.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

lightspeed said:


> http://www.kakimotoracing.co.jp/
> 
> Con rod
> Using the SCM material. Center distance: 137.3mm. (std 121.5)
> ...


So much for Greenline I emailed them to ask about sizes and the said same as a std RB26.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The RB26 block is 246mm tall and the RB30 block is 286mm tall.

So its 40mm taller by my math.

Here my new 2nd hand oil pump.










A snip at £200. It seems is good condition. I shall of course measure various things and check for distortion. I'll I need is the adaptor. I toyed with making it, but at £80 for a JUN one, its really not worth the bother. So I've ordered it. This does mean turning the crank down. Not a hard job. I might remove it tonight and check the length. If it doesn't fit between the centers on dads lathe, I'll pop it into work and do it.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice to see you are finally doing your Rb30 Andy. Can i come and have a look at it one day?.. So i see why you got married now keep her happy and then go and buy your new engine. 

Quick thnking mate.

Cheers 

Jamie


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Actually, I ordered the engine BEFORE we married, but I didn't plan to tell her till after but her little brother blabbed to her the week before. After much quick talking I survived the storm and here we are today. Well, she's cooking and I'm in the garage.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good man 

you know who i am dont ya.

Haven't seen you since you come over and took some more parts of my car.

We will have to meet up soom time. Do you still go to the newbury car club meets?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Indeed, jamie. how could I forget. Only last night Graham mentioned when you bothed removed the ATTESA pump from your car. Git of a job that was too.

No, I've not been to the Newbury meets for well over a year now. Just don't have the time.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea it was a bit of a bitch still got all the bent pry bars mate. Did you end up fitting it to you car in the end did it work fine? What are you up to on the weekend mate. Let me guess playing with your new engine?

im still trying to find the right car mate. What a project one really. something cheap. iI saw that you had one up for sale a while ago, what happened to that in the end?

Dont want to ruining your good theard so pm me mate


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

it sounds like the rb30 is more designed for people who like to do work themselves? no place offer the rb30 ready to drop into a gtr?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Chrisitan- If you mean the UK, Abbey Motorsport do i think.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Abbey have fitted them before, yes.

I could have bought this one ready to drop in if I wanted to, but I'd rather do some bits myself and save some dosh. It's more fun that way.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I could have bought this one ready to drop in if I wanted to, but I'd rather do some bits myself and save some dosh. It's more fun that way.[/QUOTE]



Andy knows his stuff,would let him work on my 33 anytime if we lived closer. 


Steve


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Oil squirter holes


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok lost me a bit here, that oil squirter is designed to squirt a small amount of oil onto the cylinder wall, not to actually cool the crown of the piston ... is that correct?

Certainly its not something I have seen done before but I guess when the crank oil feed passes over the hole some oil will "squirt" up the side of the conrod ... or if the aim is good the cylinder wall and again that would depend on the positioning of the crank to conrod stroke position. 

I mean really you would be wanting the crank oil journal to pass the hole when the piston was at its highest stroke or the oil would just squirt .. well anywhere but where you actually wanted it. Obviously as the crank came down or was on its way up to TDC the conrod would be at a slight angle to the piston bore and the squirter would miss its intended target .... probably  

I would love to have an endoscope in the sump of that just to see where the oil went when it was running, if it works its a great tip and well worthy of note.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Stock GTR rod has a similar set-up but instead of being recessed into the rod it sits atop a little lump. Not as effective as having a proper squirter bolted to the block squirting up the bore, but I presume your block won't allow this?

(mind you some people say that squirters aren't needed at all, so there you go!)

p.s. cheers for the pics, fully understand you now.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Stock RB26 rods have similar oil squirt ports. 

I guess the volume of oil would be much less than a dedicated oil squirter jet like turbo RB's have, but if your running forged pistons, probably not absolutely essential.

Beaten to it by Cord


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cord said:


> (mind you some people say that squirters aren't needed at all, so there you go!)


Wasnt it Mario or someone saying itd do more harm than good on a mega high revver?

Tho obv a RB30 doesnt rev that high.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes Mario said it was no use at 11,00rpm, it used to much oil. Don't think thats an issue here!!

Mind you with a big enough sump????

Cooling the underside of the piston is definately very important, but at mega rev's not only must the oil consumption be considered but also how much drag it will create for moving parts having to cut through the oil heavy atmosphere within the crank case.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

NISFAN said:


> Beaten to it by Cord


LOL, try harder next time!!!!  



NISFAN said:


> Stock RB26 rods have similar oil squirt ports.
> 
> I guess the volume of oil would be much less than a dedicated oil squirter jet like turbo RB's have, but if your running forged pistons, probably not absolutely essential.



Remember that the banjo bolt in the stock squirter has a PRV so only opens when there is sufficient pressure (and therefore volume)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It was suggested that I didn't really need oil squirters, but I opted for them anyway. The hole is 1.2mm dia in the rod. About the size of the Nissan oil squirters.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

interesting link 

http://www.users.bigpond.com/allanreynolds/twinvl/thenewtwinvl.html

Simon


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Here are some pics of the oil pump mods.

First I had to machine the crank for the JUN oil pump collar to fit. The reason I didn't make the collar was cos I thought if I bought a JUN one, the collar would be ground in the bore and the instructions would tell you what size yto turn/grind the crank to. Unfortunatly, neither were true and I feel a tad ripped off. The collar measured 34.91mm I/D and I turned the crank to 34.94 I/D. I heated the collar up with a blow lamp and it went on perfectly. Putting the 2 grub screws in too no time at all.

STD drive flats









New collar









Next was the oil pump mod. Because the RB30 and GTR sump mean you can't use the internal oil pickup, you need to mod the pump slightly. Fortunatly the JUN pump comes already tapped 1/2 BSPT in one of the holes. This will be the new oil input feed. The old hole when mate to the pump now needs blocking. I tapped mine 3/4 UNC and treadlocked a home made grubscrew in. The hole in the block is smaller than the screw, so it can't ever come out.


STD JUN pump









Tapped 2nd hole









Grubscrew bonded in


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Great work!!

I wish I had the facilities to do what you are doing.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice work, good to see some DIY on this forum, it's fairly rare in the world of GTR's.

Carry on with the pics then.


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

*RB30's*

hey people....... Thor-racing have a container load of rb30 engines on the way, will be in uk late march......... and will be offering drop in conversions for gtr,gts,......32/33/34/ or anything you want one fitted into  keep an eye out here........ 
http://www.thor-racing.co.uk/Real_RB30-253.asp


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Sure, advertise on my thread why don't you


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Here are some pics of the sump baffle/pickup finished. Instread of using the STD nissan pickup, I opted for a bit of 20mm dia steel pipe I found in B&Q, a 1/2BSPT water/gas elbow, and some guage plate. And a load of S/S mesh from er, well, the TAX payer.

I tried loads of ways of putting the mesh on the end of the pipe, but that seemed very restrictive. The best way looked like covering the entire sump baffle with mesh. So I did. I think it'll work nicely. Well, I hope it won't need to work at all. If there's anything that big in the oil, everythings knackered anyway.

I drilled out the little oil holes in the sump, the drain holes by the webbing where the front shaft goes through the sump. I hope there not too big or the sum will break...

















Here's the outlet bit that has to go to the pump. It looks a tad agricultral but I don't care, its all my own work My aim is to do everything.


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> Sure, advertise on my thread why don't you


i think it is related mate.......sorry if ive upset u


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You're forgiven. and you're right, the topics are related. I just don't want people asking you question about your RB30s on this thread.

Moving swiftly on.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

What size are the holes in the webbing, we always put in 5mm and have had zero ill effects.

I think the mesh would have been far more effective if you'd managed to get it on the actual pipe. Is there any kind of flaps/opening etc. on the square baffle that sits around the oil pick up? You can by little rubber hinged one way flaps that are really excellent. They allow oil inot the pick-up area, but then not to run back out, i HIGHLY recomend them.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The flaps are metal. One on each side.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cool, couldn't see them in the picture. Looks neat and tidy (apart from your "agricultral" external fitting!!)


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

Cord said:


> I think the mesh would have been far more effective if you'd managed to get it on the actual pipe. Is there any kind of flaps/opening etc. on the square baffle that sits around the oil pick up? You can by little rubber hinged one way flaps that are really excellent. They allow oil inot the pick-up area, but then not to run back out, i HIGHLY recomend them.



i agree totally:smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

After have a few problems with the sump adapter plate, I've decided to make my own. The guys who made mine obviously never tried to fit the sump onto it cos some of the holes are out of position. It fits the block ok.
I've had the blank cut and it should be getting plough ground to 10mm thick today.

I've made the template from the RB30 block and the sump. I'll draw it onto CAD over the weekend and hopefully I can machine the holes in it early next week and get the sump fitted by the next weekend.

It's worth noting that if you put the RB26 baffles on the crank girdle, the sump adapter will need to be thicker than 10mm. The tube that the drive shaft goes through the sump in hits the gridle if a spacer thinner than 10mm is used.

I'll remove my RB26 at next weekend too, so I'll be able to start in earnest soon.

Things should start picking up speed then.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Someone needs to develop a dry sump engine.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I can see no advantage in a dry sump engine, unless you lower it in the chassis, which you can't do with the RB26 because of the sump.

Its catch 22 for the GTR...


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

I've got to ask, why use a copper head gasket? Why not use a stainless multilayer japanese one? I thought that they had been proven superior in various write ups (all over the world) in RBs various times?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I want a head gasket i can re-use and one that doesn't cost a fortune.

I don't think you can use a non copper gasket with an O ringed block.


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

You can re-use most of the japanese mutlitlayer metal gaskets, I'm not sure how much they cost where your from but their only a little deaer than copper here. You could hgave saved your self the effort and cost of o-ringing just by running a metal head gasket. Thats all the japanese do and the rest of the world is still trying to play catch up to them.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I beg to differ, the japanese arn't the world leaders in engine design, we are.

I've chosed the ringed block method. The price of the machine work and gasket came to less then £100.


----------



## sexybabe (Mar 15, 2006)

hi this is betty im just wondeing how to get a good baodykit for skyline? pls tell me if any1 know cause i need one


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You could try posting in the bodykit section.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> You could try posting in the bodykit section.




   Wise guy eh?:smokin:

LOL


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

Ookami said:


> You can re-use most of the japanese mutlitlayer metal gaskets, I'm not sure how much they cost where your from but their only a little deaer than copper here. You could hgave saved your self the effort and cost of o-ringing just by running a metal head gasket. Thats all the japanese do and the rest of the world is still trying to play catch up to them.


DONT THINK SO FELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

sexybabe said:


> hi this is betty im just wondeing how to get a good baodykit for skyline? pls tell me if any1 know cause i need one


A Blonde Moment...And Now Back To The Thread!    

Anymore pics of this re-build, I likes them pics

If I start saving now, I might be able to afford all this in 2041!

Meantime I shall just shuffle off into the distance


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The old engines out.

I've nearly finished making the sump adapter plate.

Then, I'll need to strip and re-clean the engine and then start the build up for the last time.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm soooo looking forward to this one being completed


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

whats the latest?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Have a look on the tunning general section its there.


----------

